# Swap Internal Memory with External SD card



## adi_scorpios (Mar 31, 2012)

I read somewhere that by changing the file vold.fstab
we can use external card memory as internal memory. I had question this is that file is same for all devices or it has to be modified specifically for each device.
I really wanna replace the 2 gb internal memory with 32 gb external sd card.
Thanks.


----------



## yuxujian (Apr 23, 2012)

If your 2GB internal memory was broken ,you can take the ic SDIN5D2-2G off using some tools ,and then the external TF card will auto to become "mmcblk0" from "mmcblk1" MY QQ NO. is 26276723 .thanks.


----------

